# UDPP Urban Decay Primer Potion on "brown" skin



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just have a question about the urban decay primer potion.  I am african american (NW 45) and I was wondering if it would show up on my skin tone.  I mean will it look like I have on an off-white eyeshadow?  I am really interested in this product, but I'm not sure that it will work for me.  Could anyone who has experience with this product on darker skin please give me a little input.

Thanks


----------



## n_c (Oct 31, 2006)

UDPP dries clear on me, it does not look like an off white shadow at all...a tiny bit goes a loooong way, the trick is to apply a small amount. Im a nc 40-42ish. HTH


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2006)

It's going to look beige, depending on how much you use. But I know many of us rub it in a little. It still works just as well. I apply it with my finger and I usually pull that stopper out, too, to get more without having to constantly pump the wand back in.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the furom. I just looked at your MySpace and see that you're in Metairie. I'm from N.O. East, here by way of.....you know.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm an NC42 and it shows up lighter than my skin color, like a light beige, but in the end it really doesn't matter 'cause shadow goes over it.


----------



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_I'm an NC42 and it shows up lighter than my skin color, like a light beige, but in the end it really doesn't matter 'cause shadow goes over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats what i'm worried about because if I use a really subtle eye shadow like Honesty, I don't want it to be overpowered by the primer.  But it seems like if I apply a really light coat of the primer it will be invisible, right?


----------



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Welcome to the furom. I just looked at your MySpace and see that you're in Metairie. I'm from N.O. East, here by way of.....you know._

 
Well, TX probably has more MAC! Gotta find the good in everything.


----------



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help... I think I'm gonna go ahead and order the primer, even if I only use it with darker shadows. That would probably be cheaper anyway, LOL.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leana01* 

 
_Well, TX probably has more MAC! Gotta find the good in everything._

 
Yeah, there are a LOT of places to get MAC, including a Pro Store and Freestanding nearby, but I sure would like a Turkey Club from Martin Wine Cellar or a Shrimp Po-Boy!


----------



## lsperry (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leana01* 

 
_Thats what i'm worried about because if I use a really subtle eye shadow like Honesty, I don't want it to be overpowered by the primer.  But it seems like if I apply a really light coat of the primer it will be invisible, right?_

 
There is no way it will show up under ANY eye shadow. I'm an NW45 and use it every day w/o thought of what color shadow I'll be wearing. It may show up slightly "lighter" than your skin tone after it's applied and dries, but it never interferes w/the true color of the shadow. After using UDPP, I always use a CCB or a shadestick as a base to my shadows. And I've also used just UDPP as a "base" before applying shadows (cream or loose shadows). The trick is a light hand. No need to overdo it. This is a truly great product for anyone of any skin tone. One tube lasts me an average of 6 months. Good idea to take that white piece off. There's a thread about how to do that....HTH


----------



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_There is no way it will show up under ANY eye shadow. I'm an NW45 and use it every day w/o thought of what color shadow I'll be wearing. It may show up slightly "lighter" than your skin tone after it's applied and dries, but it never interferes w/the true color of the shadow. After using UDPP, I always use a CCB or a shadestick as a base to my shadows. And I've also used just UDPP as a "base" before applying shadows (cream or loose shadows). The trick is a light hand. No need to overdo it. This is a truly great product for anyone of any skin tone. One tube lasts me an average of 6 months. Good idea to take that white piece off. There's a thread about how to do that....HTH_

 
Can someone please send me the link to the tutorial on taking the white piece out because I have searched high and low and I can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2006)

It's somewhat described how to do it here. Honestly, you an wipe the top clean and pull it out with your teeth.


----------



## leana01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leana01* 

 
_Can someone please send me the link to the tutorial on taking the white piece out because I have searched high and low and I can't find it.

Thanks_

 
Thanks Michie for the link, but now Im wondering, what is the purpose of taking the stopper out? I thought the idea was to use as little as possible.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leana01* 

 
_Thanks Michie for the link, but now Im wondering, what is the purpose of taking the stopper out? I thought the idea was to use as little as possible._

 
By pulling the stopper out, you get an opportunity to use everything in the tube. It's made like a mascara tube and the product collects at the stopper, causing you to throw much of it away.


----------



## lsperry (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_By pulling the stopper out, you get an opportunity to use everything in the tube. It's made like a mascara tube and the product collects at the stopper, causing you to throw much of it away._

 
Exactly right.....I use a steak knife to remove the top by embedding it in the top and slowly working it upwards (do this carefully). It pops out very easily. But I don't remove the stopper until I've been using it for a couple of months or more. Because just as you think you're about to run out, remove the top, lo and behold, voilà! you're got a lot more product!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm also NW45 and I use the UDPP everyday.  it doesn't show up with any color on me, the trick is to use very little.  i dab it on with the brush it comes with, then blend it onto my lid with a spare concealer brush i use for paints/CCBs.  you can also use a concealer or MAC Paint/other base on top of it if you need color or if you want to do a nude eye and wanna even out the tone.  it doesn't crease the additional cream products you place on top of it.


----------



## Kisbee (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not sure this is worth a whole new thread so...

I just got some UDPP, and so far I like it, but when I put it on this morning (on top of the foundation I put on my lids to even out skin tone/cover veins) it went a little pill-y. It doesn't seem to have shown up with my eyeshadow (which I'm going to have to tone down now that it stays on all day), but I was wondering if you put in on over foundation or not? Do you put it all the way up to your eyebrows?


----------



## mAra (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_I'm not sure this is worth a whole new thread so...

I just got some UDPP, and so far I like it, but when I put it on this morning (on top of the foundation I put on my lids to even out skin tone/cover veins) it went a little pill-y. It doesn't seem to have shown up with my eyeshadow (which I'm going to have to tone down now that it stays on all day), but I was wondering if you put in on over foundation or not? Do you put it all the way up to your eyebrows?_

 
I don't wear foundation on my lids, so not sure how udpp looks like with that, but as far as putting it all the way up to my brows, yes, because i apply it on my lid then spread it evenly all over with my finger, otherwise if i apply e/s and didnt spread it.. you'll be able to see the fine line where the udpp ends


----------



## leana01 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Update*

I have received my UDPP and finally tried it.  Like I said before I am NW45 and my conclusion is that it does not show up at all!  It seems to just make my lid very smooth.   I am not sure if it really works becaus I only wore my shadow for 3-4 hours when I wore it, but it definitely stayed on that whole time.


----------

